# Microsoft Synctoy



## Robert Steichele (7. September 2005)

Ich bin eigentlich schon lange auf der Suche nach einem kostenlosen Synctool, dakommt mir Synctoy gerade recht.
Hat schon jemand etwas Erfahrung damit gesammelt, kann man sich auf das Programm verlassen?


----------



## meilon (7. September 2005)

Ich kenne SyncToy nicht. Aber ich kenne Allway Sync. Auch Freeware. Bekommst du hier. Kann man auf Deutsch umschalten, funktioniert mit allen Ordnern, wo man mit dem Windows Explorer auch ran kommt, also LAN (dort verwende ich es immer), USB Sticks und vll auch FTP.
Ist Freeware und unterstützt mehrere Profile.

Bin aber auch bereit, SyncToy zu testen 

EDIT: Okay, ich persönlich finde SyncToy schon mal nicht so gut, weil es .NET benötigt, was ja nun PC verlangsamt! GRRRRRR

EDIT2: Das SyncToy kann man nicht sprachlich umstellen, funktioniert aber so, wie ein Syncprogramm zu funktionieren hat. Den einzigen Plupunkt gegenüber Allway Sync sind die unterschiedlichen Syncro-Modi: echtes Syncro, Backup, Zusammenpacken mit Filenames unterschieden und mit ohne. Aber sonst ist Allway Sync übersichtlicher und leichter zu verstehen!

mfg


----------

